# Green pulsating laser



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Traded my .375 for a Walther p99. Came with a lasermax genesis green pulsating laser that I just figured out how to charge and get installed on the rail. This is my first real handgun and I know nothing about laser sights, but a guy that saw it today said green was best. I do like that the color matches my old school hulk avatar. 
Does anybody else have one of these?? Is this a good one for a 9mm? I was planning on selling it but I think I may just keep it. Love to hear some opinions. Thanks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Green is the easiest to see in daylight. Pulsating helps you keep track of it better. If you are going to have one, that is the best IMO. Personally, I don't like lasers. I prefer a nice set of Meprolight night sights.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

green also has half the battery life of red, usually 2 hrs continuous V/S 4 hrs for red.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Neer used one before. I think that lasers are more of an intimidation factor when using a gun because everyone thinks you can hit whatever with a laser because if movies. Not saying you believe that but I've heard it from ignorant people before. I would forget to turn it on in a defensive situation unless it was a crimson trace. Can't beat my tritium night sites!


----------

